# 2010 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding and Bikini Contest Info



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding and Bikini Contest Info The 2010 IFBB New York Pro will be held this Saturday, May 8th, at the Tribecca Performing Arts at BMCC, in New York. Four IFBB Pro shows will be held here, including Men???s Bodybuilding Open, Men???s Bodybuilding 202lbs and Under, Women???s Bodybuilding and Women???s Bikini. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

